# South Bend, IN - 10' Boss skid steer pushers...



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have two Boss 10' boxes for sale we are not using this year $2500 ea...


----------



## kendog (Oct 20, 2010)

call or text 70830672seven7 if still available


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I have two Boss 10' boxes for sale we are not using this year $2500 ea...
> 
> View attachment 183641


 I'm surprised you still have them for sale, I sold all my pushers accept for the shop made. :laugh: Good Luck


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

kendog said:


> call or text 70830672seven7 if still available


Yes they are sold @Michael J. Donovan please close...


----------

